# How about breeders?



## Wafarin' Stranger (Jun 12, 2009)

Lots of good info about seed vendors, but no so much about breeders.  Attitude has so many breeders listed that I can't figure out which to choose.  As I gather from what I have read, the following breeders are very good:

Sensi
Greenhouse
DJ Short
Dutch Passion
Mandala

What other breeders would people recommend for quality seeds and which breeders to stay away from?  If not available at Attitude, where would you get them?  (i.e TGA)

thanks for your input


----------



## Exarmy (Jun 12, 2009)

hemp depot has them. I also found this link will doing a google search for you.

hxxp://www.breedbay.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=11704


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Jun 12, 2009)

Those are all great ones.
I say Sensi is top dog. A few of their strains have been banned from CCup competition because they would never lose and it wouldnt be fair. Or so its said after their Jack and NL spent years dominating.

I keep telling people. Check out Seedsmans. They are like your local supermarket chain. They pay the breeders to label their product their own for alot of their strains. 
Like if you get Ukrops Laundry Detergent, Its come off the same line as Tide. But your not paying Tide prices to get it.
Seedsman has a few strains by Sensi (not the award winners but good ones) Couple by Dutch Passion and a few other companies.  You find what you like by one breeder, then try to match it by what Seedsman has to see if they sell that strain as theirs to save huge money.

Personally. Id stay away from Nirvana. I dont like them, wouldnt buy them.

Couple other ones I like. World of Seeds. And White Label.

Oh and since Im rambling. A member from here told me the head genetic guy from Greenhouse left and formed Mr.NiceGuy. Most are the same strains for each, just some renamed. So all those award winning strains that Greenhouse was making, is now being made for Mr.NiceGuy.
Not saying Greenhouse is bad. They have amazing brands thats for sure. But for future releases, Id give Mr.NiceGuy the edge.


----------



## Exarmy (Jun 12, 2009)

Thanks for the info spear


----------



## thedonofchronic (Jun 12, 2009)

big buddah


----------



## umbra (Jun 12, 2009)

there are literally tons of breeders. my favorite breeders aren't names you would likely know:

outlawgenetics
subcool  (TGA)
elitegenetics
sanniesshop
gooeybreeder
karma genetics
British Hempire
bodhiseeds
brother monk


----------

